# Microsoft and Canonical partner to bring Ubuntu to Windows 10



## Desmond (Mar 30, 2016)

What the hell is Microsoft up to?



> According to sources at Canonical, Ubuntu Linux's parent company, and Microsoft, you'll soon be able to run Ubuntu on Windows 10.
> linuxonwindows.jpg
> 
> This will be more than just running the Bash shell on Windows 10. After all, thanks to programs such as Cygwin or MSYS utilities, hardcore Unix users have long been able to run the popular Bash command line interface (CLI) on Windows.
> ...



Source: ​Microsoft and Canonical partner to bring Ubuntu to Windows 10 | ZDNe


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2016)

Could this lead to Direct X being somehow ported to Ubuntu ?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 30, 2016)

Porting DirectX to Linux would mean relinquishing their dominance of PC gaming to Linux. I doubt they'd want to do that.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 30, 2016)

Now this is something, getting serious.
Especially,if Ubuntu could be run from within Windows OS without any virtualization software!!!
MS + GNU/Linux are coming together???

Are we moving towards HYBRID OS?

What will Richard Stallman say now???????????????????????


----------



## josin (Mar 30, 2016)

We need a " penguin " button in keyboard.. Hit it you get Ubuntu..hit windows button you are back to win 10

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Mar 31, 2016)

I fear Microsoft is running their tried and tested 3E formula to squish out Linux.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 31, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I fear Microsoft is running their tried and tested 3E formula to squish out Linux.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Apprehending your fear,Desmond that's highly unlikely to occur.
We know MS is used by the majority of ordinary(naive) users globally,as for personal use.But big corporations use GNU/Linux besides MS,and Linux OS after decades though no match for Windows,has still emerged as an alternative OS (user friendly)for many users and countries alongside companies for reliability and cost effectiveness. The huge no of developers (backed by profit run corporates)of Linux worldwide cannot be ignored or brushed aside as simple as that. Hopefully and wishfully,MS won't play a risky game as stakes are too high for it.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 31, 2016)

You are right, it's highly unlikely that MS would do something to damage Linux's market share. But MS is MS and god knows what they could be up to.

Some people speculate that this has something to do with Docker and containers. So far Docker only runs perfectly on Linux. Other OSs require VirtualBox for the same. Also, Microsoft is a supporter of Docker and wants it to run natively on Windows.

Seeing that containers and microservices are currently the trending technologies in enterprise and corporate systems, its understandable that they want a piece of the action.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

Update: 

I have been reading news that only bash is coming to Windows 10. This supports the Docker theory since Docker runs in the command line.

However, I am wondering how this would be different compared to Cygwin or MSYS/MINGW?


----------



## Flash (Mar 31, 2016)

> [h=2]Microsoft and Canonical partner to bring DOWN Ubuntu to Windows 10[/h]


:loser_NF:


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 1, 2016)

they bought!!!!  
Microsoft Buys Canonical And Shuts Down Ubuntu Linux O


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> they bought!!!!
> Microsoft Buys Canonical And Shuts Down Ubuntu Linux O


Nice try

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 1, 2016)

Yay


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2016)

This will have a global influence on computing. [MENTION=5007]Desmond David[/MENTION] Docker theory is the only explanation that supports this. MS already have very big market share but Docker they don't have. With Canonical on their side, they might make that happen.


----------

